# Guidance needed for 189 PR for yet to born baby



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Dear all,
I need your expert advice on my situation. today 5th mar 2015 co has asked me to submit documents for my 189 pr. Issue is my wife is expecting and expected delivery date is mid june. Now i have 2 options, first option is to submit all the documents for me and my wife and apply for the kid in future when newborn will arrive and passport is ready(i dont know the process about how to apply). Second option i have is to request co to keep my case on hold and revisit may be around sep when newborn and his passport will be available. Can someone pls pls guide on this... Which option is good for me and what should i do. I am not taking any help from agents and relying on friends advice and expat forum. Eagerly waiting for experts to comment. Thanks in advance.

Invitation 28th nov
189 applied 7th jan
CO sent doc list 5th march


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SECOND OPTION .... Hands down ...... without further ado, use the search button and you will find TONS of posts on this subject

First option is too cumbersome, expensive, impractical 

Resist the urge to "get the visa NOW NOW NOW" and wait ..... it will make your LIVES (you, the wife, and the kid to be) MUCH easier


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> Dear all,
> I need your expert advice on my situation. today 5th mar 2015 co has asked me to submit documents for my 189 pr. Issue is my wife is expecting and expected delivery date is mid june. Now i have 2 options, first option is to submit all the documents for me and my wife and apply for the kid in future when newborn will arrive and passport is ready(i dont know the process about how to apply). Second option i have is to request co to keep my case on hold and revisit may be around sep when newborn and his passport will be available. Can someone pls pls guide on this... Which option is good for me and what should i do. I am not taking any help from agents and relying on friends advice and expat forum. Eagerly waiting for experts to comment. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Invitation 28th nov
> ...


I hope that you and your wife haven't gone through the medical assessment yet. If this is the case, you have a valid reason to request DIBP to put a hold on your case as certain radiology tests (such as x-rays) are quite harmful if performed on pregnant women.

If you proceed, and your visa is granted before birth of your baby, you will have to apply a new dependent visa for your new born, which will take another 6 -12 months or so to process and will cost you an additional A$ 3520. And of course no parent wants to leave behind a new born.

If you are succeeded in putting a hold on your processing (because of medical reasons), you will have to pay only A$ 700 (approx.) as the newborn will be added to your application and your whole family will get the visa at the same time.

From health point of view, your wife should keep herself away from x-rays as much as possible (unless there are genuine medical reasons given by a qualified doctor).

DIBP also recognizes this fact and your reason will likely be considered appropriate for delaying your visa processing.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Actually, a baby born after the application is lodged and before it's granted is added for free, not even $700


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Actually, a baby born after the application is lodged and before it's granted is added for free, not even $700


Thanks. I didn't know about this.


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Bro

My case was almost like yours . And I think the best approach would be what I did.

Upload all of your documents except the medicals and PCC. Wait for the CO allocation. Once the CO is allocated they will ask for PCC and Medicals. Submit your PCC along with the medicals of you and your family except your wife chest X-rays(The medical center will give you the option to postpone them). At that time inform your CO about the pregnancy by filling the change in circumstances form.

Once the baby will be born, submit form 1022 again informing about the baby's birth. Get his Birth certificates and passport and submit it to the department. Your CO will add the baby to the application without any charges in 10-12 days. After you get HAP ID for your baby, go for his medicals along with your wife's chest X-rays. You will receive the grant in a week or two max. after submitting them.

This is the best approach in this kind of situation. It will save you time and unnecessary hassle. 

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

babajani said:


> Hi Bro
> 
> My case was almost like yours . And I think the best approach would be what I did.
> 
> ...



only problem is, this will shorten the FED. I'd advise delaying meds/PCCs for the entire family (you can ask for that based on pregnancy)


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks all wonderful ppl, for your immediate replies. I am also inclined towards submitting all the docs once baby is arrived. Only concern is,as every other person is applying for aus pr, there are rumours that DIBP will change rules drastically by jul 15. Just concerned that my hard work done till this point should not go in vain. I know these are rumours and nothing concrete but any viewpoint on this wrt my case plz.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> Thanks all wonderful ppl, for your immediate replies. I am also inclined towards submitting all the docs once baby is arrived. Only concern is,as every other person is applying for aus pr, there are rumours that DIBP will change rules drastically by jul 15. Just concerned that my hard work done till this point should not go in vain. I know these are rumours and nothing concrete but any viewpoint on this wrt my case plz.


submit all the documents MINUS PCCs and Meds only. Ask for extension of PCCs and Meds for the family based on the pregnancy. You can't hold back all documents.

As for the rules change (e.g.: occupation gets removed, ceiling adjusted, # of visas modified, or even 189 and 190 are abolished altogether) , it would not affect an invited, lodged applicant. Your application will be evaluated per the current rules, your effort will not go to vain.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

*Similar Case*

Guys, I am in a similar situation and reading this thread gives me the right advice.

Following is my case
I got EOI invite and plan to lodge the application by 01 Apr(due to financial constraints). I have time till 28th APril to lodge the application as per date mentioned on Invite letter.

Once I lodge, I expect the CO to be assigned by Mid May, I will upload all relevant documents and wait for CO to be assigned, once CO asks for Meds and PCC, which I expect in May/June I will ask to hold the application as my wife is due in september.

Hope this is the correct approach, as I also had concerns if application gets delayed then maybe my case will be affected due to any change in rules.

THis forum has been really helpful so far as I am not applying through any agent and doing everything by myself.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Thanks. I didn't know about this.



FAIS, are you in australia these days, would be great if I could have direct correspondence with you for the right advice as you also processed your case from Pakistan.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> Guys, I am in a similar situation and reading this thread gives me the right advice.
> 
> Following is my case
> I got EOI invite and plan to lodge the application by 01 Apr(due to financial constraints). I have time till 28th APril to lodge the application as per date mentioned on Invite letter.
> ...


You are absolutely correct in your approach. And don't worry about change in rules.

Best of luck with your application and safe delivery for the baby


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

usmansshaikh said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I didn't know about this.
> ...


Hi Usman, 

I am not in Australia currently and i havn't applied from Pakistan. 


My family was in Pakistan when CO asked for medical assessment. So I submitted my medicals from UAE and my family went through the assessment in Pakistan. 

However, please do not hesitate to post your query here or send me a pm. If I am unable to answer it, other experienced forum members will respond.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> You are absolutely correct in your approach. And don't worry about change in rules.
> 
> Best of luck with your application and safe delivery for the baby




Thank You!! You have been a great help so far!


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

i dropped an email to gsm team for keeping my visa request on hold as my wife is expecting. though i have not submitted any other form as a proof of pregnancy. can someone pls confirm if this sufficient. or i need to inform them differently. i have attached all other documents with my visa application and their status is coming as received. only pcc and medicals are left now.


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

dear all,
blessed with a baby girl, and now i have sent her passport and birth certificate to visa team via email so that my lil doll can be added to my already lodged visa application. do i need to submit form 1022? mandatory? hand written or computer fillled. pls confirm and help me in getting my 189 visa. rest all documents are submitted.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> dear all,
> blessed with a baby girl, and now i have sent her passport and birth certificate to visa team via email so that my lil doll can be added to my already lodged visa application. do i need to submit form 1022? mandatory? hand written or computer fillled. pls confirm and help me in getting my 189 visa. rest all documents are submitted.


yes form 1022 + passsport and BC

fill the form electronically then print, sign and scan


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

thanks a ton 
just one more question, can we update document type of the already submitted document in immi accout?
i supplied my educational details document under the Australian education section/dropdown, instead of overseas as all my education is done in India.
although i am not claiming any points for that diploma certificate, but dont want to have any incorrect information. can you please suggest if we can update our already submitted document or document type.
thanks in advance


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes form 1022 + passsport and BC
> 
> fill the form electronically then print, sign and scan


thanks a ton. you have always been so helpful


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

hi
i had sent my newborn baby docs to CO, now i have got the reply, but my new born child is added as a non migrating applicant. can someone pls help here why my daughter is added a non migrating applicant.
also in the list they have requested for police clearance certificate for new born. bit surprising, pls guide how can i change my child migrant applicant and how can i do away with police clearance request for the new born.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

kakkar.abhi said:


> hi
> i had sent my newborn baby docs to CO, now i have got the reply, but my new born child is added as a non migrating applicant. can someone pls help here why my daughter is added a non migrating applicant.
> also in the list they have requested for police clearance certificate for new born. bit surprising, pls guide how can i change my child migrant applicant and how can i do away with police clearance request for the new born.


Reply to the CO asking to change the child to migrating and knock off the PCC thing.

DON'T do the medicals for her till this is resolved


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Reply to the CO asking to change the child to migrating and knock off the PCC thing.
> 
> DON'T do the medicals for her till this is resolved


thanks a lot theexpatriate, as always you are of tremendous help, i owe you a treat 
you have resolved all my queries


----------



## s_aliasad83 (Nov 10, 2015)

FAIS said:


> I hope that you and your wife haven't gone through the medical assessment yet. If this is the case, you have a valid reason to request DIBP to put a hold on your case as certain radiology tests (such as x-rays) are quite harmful if performed on pregnant women.
> 
> If you proceed, and your visa is granted before birth of your baby, you will have to apply a new dependent visa for your new born, which will take another 6 -12 months or so to process and will cost you an additional A$ 3520. And of course no parent wants to leave behind a new born.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Can you please also guide me if this effect the points? as currently i have 60 points (PR 189 Catagory) but in january i will be age of 33 that may derease the points.
I applied Visa Lodge on 06 July'15 and CO allocated on 26th Sep'15. i have informed CO about the pregnancy of my wife but didnt specify to hold the case. I m still waiting for the reply from CO.
I want to hold the case and will resume once new baby born.

please assist me 

Thanks,
Asad


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello Guys,

I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?

THanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I want to add my newborn to my application, I Have filled form 1022 and have the scan of her original birth certificate and passport. Can anyone help me and tell me which office I need to send email? My case was with brisbane office when I put it on hold... now i have found 2 different addresses where I can send it by email... one says that you have to mail it to the office where your case is in process meaning [email protected] or [email protected]... can anyone guide me where to send this infromation?
> 
> THanks.


Simply upload it to your ImmiAccount.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Simply upload it to your ImmiAccount.


my newborn is not added to the application? where can I upload is as there is nowhere to add the baby...this seems incorrect advice as the border.gov.au website also suggests the following but does not clarify which office to mail to

Newborn children
If your child is born after you lodge your application (but before it is decided), you must tell us as soon as possible. You can do this as follows:
complete Form 1022: Notification of changes in circumstances (266KB PDF)
attach a certified copy of the birth certificate to the form
mail them to the office that is processing your application.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A 189 is an online application, so you can upload the documents to your ImmiAccount. If DIBP needs you to mail the originals to them (which is unlikely), they will tell you.


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

the above text is copied from dibp website...and by mail it means email not mail the original document but emailing the scan....passport scan and birth certificate of baby is not possible to upload in the application as baby is not added to the application...thanks for your help but my question is which email address to email it to ...would appreciate any help I can get in this regard


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> the above text is copied from dibp website...and by mail it means email not mail the original document but emailing the scan....passport scan and birth certificate of baby is not possible to upload in the application as baby is not added to the application...thanks for your help but my question is which email address to email it to ...would appreciate any help I can get in this regard


Hi Usman,

How did you end up adding your new born? Did you email or?


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes I got my newborn added successfully. I emailed it to brisbane office who were looking at my case.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> Yes I got my newborn added successfully. I emailed it to brisbane office who were looking at my case.


How long did they take after your email to add the newborn? 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

It took 2 weeks..16 calendar days


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

usmansshaikh said:


> It took 2 weeks..16 calendar days


Oh thats long. I think I'll just call them. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

it took 2 weeks, 16 days to be precise..


----------



## usmansshaikh (Jan 7, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Oh thats long. I think I'll just call them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Play


Okay, whatever suits you. Good Luck.


----------



## riya28 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. My husband is applying for 189 Visa. I am his dependent. I am 3 months pregnant. Now my question is ,

1. Is it really difficult if my husband apply first and I will apply for visa later. As I have read from many post that it is always advisable to apply together. Do anyone know the procedure for applying later.

2. Suppose we apply the visa together and get the grant at the same time. Is it necessary that both of us travel at same time, that is my husband would travel first and I would travel after the baby is 6 months.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

In whichever case make sure all in the family is included in the
same application. Dont take the risk of applying later. Please go through all posts regarding new born, plenty of similar cases.

Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## riya28 (Mar 8, 2016)

We are planning to submit EOI in April and my due date is 15th sep 2016.In this case , when should be update CO about my medical condition . Should we update them once CO is allocated or should we wait for the CO to ask for the medical and PCC.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

riya28 said:


> We are planning to submit EOI in April and my due date is 15th sep 2016.In this case , when should be update CO about my medical condition . Should we update them once CO is allocated or should we wait for the CO to ask for the medical and PCC.


If you want to deliver child before going to aussie then it is advisable that upload all the required documents on your immiaccount except for medicals and PCC and wait for CO contact. CO will contact you to ask for the required documents i-e medical and PCC. At that moment inform about pregnancy and provide pregnancy report. CO will ask you to provide the child's birth certificate and passport in order to add him/her to the application and proceed with the application.


----------



## riya28 (Mar 8, 2016)

SqOats said:


> If you want to deliver child before going to aussie then it is advisable that upload all the required documents on your immiaccount except for medicals and PCC and wait for CO contact. CO will contact you to ask for the required documents i-e medical and PCC. At that moment inform about pregnancy and provide pregnancy report. CO will ask you to provide the child's birth certificate and passport in order to add him/her to the application and proceed with the application.


Thank you SqOats.


----------

